# Pedales: ¿con grapas ó sin ellas?



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Tiene rato que sigo a este cuate, James Wilson, y me parecen interesantes algunas ideas que tiene y que se contraponen al pensamiento de la escuela tradicional del MTB. De entrada, considera que los ciclistas nos enfocamos demasiado a la condición cardiovascular y dejamos de lado la fuerza muscular, y deberíamos poner más atención a esto último. Y es alguien que se considera "pro-pedales planos" (aunque no por ello "anti-grapas"). En este sentido, publicó un "manifiesto" en donde analiza y desmitifica las creencias del por qué supuestamente el pedal con grapa funciona mucho mejor que el pedal plano para un ciclista de montaña, cosa que no es cierto.

En lo personal, soy fanático de los pedales con grapa y dudo que en el corto plazo los cambie por unos planos, pero este documento me parece harto interesante y me ha desempolvado la mente. Échenle un ojo...

*Flat Pedal Revolution Manifesto*

P.D. No se trata de "Con Grapas VS Sin Grapas", no se claven. Simplemente desmitificar.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Interesante es lo menos que se puede decir, gracias por subirlo.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Gracias por compartir. 

Esta bueno el articulo. Personalmente, no se que pensar. He usado unos y otros (ultimamente probando flats de nuevo) y ambos tienen pros y contras.

Lo que no se es como mide la "eficiencia". Si es un estudio de laboratorio, pues cuando vea a los roadies en flats, empezare a creer que son mas eficientes, aunque esos cuates son muy aferrados a tradiciones y medio ideaticos.

Para MTB tecnico definitivamente los flats son mejores para la mayoria de la flota (aunque hay campeones de DH que usan clips) y luego esta el aspecto psicologico; hay quien se siente a gusto con flats, otros con clips.

Yo pienso que cada quien debe tener un par de ambos tipos y usarlos a conveniencia. A veces los flats/clips enmascaran mañas en el pedaleo. Igual que usar una bici de suspe y una rigida regularmente.


----------



## crisRo (Jan 15, 2013)

Muy interesante. Yo creo que hay que usar los dos, flats y con grapas. El otro dia me encontre con el problema de que estoy tan acostumbrado a las grapas, que en una subida en la que no las llebaba y queria jalar el pedal hacia arriba, (como normalmente lo hacemos en subidas pesadas, llebando grapas) y obviamente no pude, senti muy raro, y tambien a la hora de bajar se me votaban muy facil los pies de lo pedales, con las piedras y los bordes, (obvio tambien por mi costumbre a ir atorado) y me parecio mal que me pasara eso, y mi dependencia a las grapas. Entonces es por eso que creo que hay que acostumbrase a los dos, flats y grapas. (aunque creo que las grapas si facilitan bastante el trabajo de subida)


----------



## santiagomo87 (Jan 2, 2013)

Me gusta el punto de vista del articulo, estas proximas semanas voy a estar pedaleando con flats para mejorar la tecnica y la efectividad de mi "downstroke".


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

en mi opinion suena mas bien como a comercial para los zapatos 5-10 ya que los menciona constantemente


----------

